# LF: peat moss



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

any body has some or where I can buy.....


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah go to any home depo.... canadian tire.... make sure you get peat moss that doesn't have fertz added.... 

I've got Schultz's Canadian peat moss...

Good stuff... How much you need?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought some from King ed.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

i bought a big bag from canadian tire thatd id be willing to share...i was gonna use it in my garden cuz i was told it makes the water acidic?...


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Tracers said:


> i bought a big bag from canadian tire thatd id be willing to share...i was gonna use it in my garden cuz i was told it makes the water acidic?...


yes it does.... that why most people use it...

blackwater tanks...
spawning killifish...
lower ph...
enrich substrate...

etc...


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guy, PM me who has extra and how much will it cost,I really don't know how much do I need,this is the first time to use this coz most my tank has co2 so pH is low,I'm gonna put it in the canister filter so maybe one full of a basket of 403 and how will it last?


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

ahhh...so much to learn... it was going in my planted killifish tank so Im glad i mentioned it! plan on!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

*!*



pieces71 said:


> thanks guy, PM me who has extra and how much will it cost,I really don't know how much do I need,this is the first time to use this coz most my tank has co2 so pH is low,I'm gonna put it in the canister filter so maybe one full of a basket of 403 and how will it last?


if your ph is low.... lets say your ph is 6.0 the peat moss will lower it still to 5.5 5.0 You want crushed coral to go the other way 7.0 8.5


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Tracers said:


> ahhh...so much to learn... it was going in my planted killifish tank so Im glad i mentioned it! plan on!


What killifish do you have?

two important things to know about killifish.

1. They jump. Like ninjas through ANY opening.
2. They don't like it bright.... like not at all. Good Plant cover and floating plants are your friends. Guppy grass... water lettuce... Riccia floating.... Anything to knock the light down is good....

Point #2 makes them great fish for low tech low light tanks.... There are alot of low light plants out there....

Killifish in general are tough fish... there are a few out there that need speacial water conditions and other speacial things. Killifish can be prone to velvet so add 1 tsp of aquarium salt per gallon of water to help prevent that. Also you may not need to add the peat to your tank depending on what type of killifish you have. You might have plant / mop spawners.... The reason people add peat to a killifish tank is mostly for them to spawn in. It's a great medium for that purpose. It is ussually boiled and placed in a dish in the tank. The fish then spawn into the peat in the dish. Another method that saves on the klean up of peat everywhere is useing an old margrine or tupperwear container. cutting a hole in the side at least an inch wide then stuffing something in the hole. put some rocks or weight inside to hold it down then stick it in the tank let it fill with water then unplug the hole. the peat that will float floats up past the hole in the side and the peat that sinks stays below it. The fish swim in and spawn away..... easy clean up and harvest of the eggs...

P.S. Killifish are going to become more and more popular!


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Scholz said:


> if your ph is low.... lets say your ph is 6.0 the peat moss will lower it still to 5.5 5.0 You want crushed coral to go the other way 7.0 8.5


no I mean,i'm used to planted tank with co2 and now I have another set up with no co2 so the pH is around 7.4 and I have discus in it.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

They are non annuals  so mop/plant spawners. Havent got em yet, eggs are ordered. I was going to use the peat for plants, etc...but just as good in my garden i guess  getting a collection of plants together for cover. Have 2 48" 32w (maybe??) phillips lights on top...


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

pieces if you want some of mine, you're welcome to it 

Least i could do for kinda hijacking your thread lol


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

pieces71 said:


> no I mean,i'm used to planted tank with co2 and now I have another set up with no co2 so the pH is around 7.4 and I have discus in it.


Well then peat is going to be your new best friend....

Some people swear by boiling it. It leaches alot of the tannins out and helps steralize it. If heard of another way of doing it which is just letting it soak in a bucket of warm water for a week.... I'm going to try that meathod for the substrate enrichment. As I think boiling it will take away alot of the goodness i want. You'll probably want to boil it...

Let us know how it works out...

It's super cheap to buy @ any home / garden center... 5 bucks for probably half year or more supply for what you are wanting to use it for.....


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

I paid $4 for a compacted sqft...


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Scholz said:


> Well then peat is going to be your new best friend....
> 
> Some people swear by boiling it. It leaches alot of the tannins out and helps steralize it. If heard of another way of doing it which is just letting it soak in a bucket of warm water for a week.... I'm going to try that meathod for the substrate enrichment. As I think boiling it will take away alot of the goodness i want. You'll probably want to boil it...
> 
> ...


Ok thanks,actually i have not make any research yet...and definitely will before putting it in my tank..thanks


----------

